# Lonely Gerbil



## Karen Cherry (May 8, 2021)

Hello.

We have had 2 boy gerbils for 3 years. Sandy had to be put down today because of a tumour. Breaks my heart to see poor Pepper on his own. I know gerbils are sociable creatures and am wondering if any body is in a similar situation and would like to discuss the possibility of bringing two bereaved older gerbils together- I know there are specific ways you have to do this. Perhaps you have an older child who has grown out of their gerbil or know someone with a lonely gerbil any advice appreciated.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

Do you have a small animal rescue or a Pets at Home near you that has a rescue section?


----------



## Karen Cherry (May 8, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> Do you have a small animal rescue or a Pets at Home near you that has a rescue section?


Thank you not a small animal rescue, just a cats one.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Pets at home? You might need to ask, some, don't know if they all do, take back small pets people don't want/can't take care of any more, plus any animals that are 'too old' to be sold any more that you can rehome.


----------



## Karen Cherry (May 8, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Pets at home? You might need to ask, some, don't know if they all do, take back small pets people don't want/can't take care of any more, plus any animals that are 'too old' to be sold any more that you can rehome.


Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Karen Cherry said:


> Thank you for your suggestions


You are welcome. Hope you can find a friend for your boy.


----------



## Sam Duke (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello, we are unfortunately in exactly the same situation. Based Watford area - perhaps we can work something out to try and pair?


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

There is various websites. Have you tried adopting one from the RSPCA?


----------

